

Yes, you can find anything for sale online - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002023.html

======
k33l0r
The site in question seems to have been (a quick search on google reveals that
they had some matching images:
[http://www.google.com/images?q=site%3Afakepassportsale.cc...](http://www.google.com/images?q=site%3Afakepassportsale.cc&hl=en))
fakepassportsale.cc, which seems to be down now.

